# looking for a ride



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for a ride on a boat heading to the nipple/spur/rigs, willing to help in any way to prep the trip and pay my share of fuel/bait etc... I have all the gear and hilton's, some experience as well, motivated/fit and relentless. Let me know, couple of days notice appreciated.
Tight lines,
Frenchy, 850-341 7166


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The very first day it looks like its going under 2 ft, we're going. Already talked with Ed, keep an eye on it and let me know what you think, I'll take off work if I have to.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*I am ready*

Thanks a lot Josh, will be watching weather and conditions as well getting gear and sword bait rigged. Got a bunch of mehaden for chunking looking forward to see Ed as well, been a while.Keep in touch. If busy with work/remodeling do not hesitate to ask me to check ,get the boat ready.
E.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

